# Older dog not keeping his food down



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I have posted my older fellow on here before. He has just turned 13 this November and has a heart problem but is on meds for that. The past few days he has been "off" and shivering more so I have kept his jacket on him though he normally isn't cold enough to need it. The past few days I have seen him throw up his food twice (he is on the raw diet) and since yesterday he has runny stool. There is no blood in his stool or his vomit. He just stands there with his tail hanging down looking depressed :awh:.

I know you guys are not vets but I wanted to at least get some opinions. I am wondering maybe a tumor? What with his advanced age it wouldn't be surprising though he hasn't had any that I know of. If this continues I will take him in for a check up. I have waited only because he has been known to be a drama queen about things. Any thoughts?

Justine

**edited to add**
Looking online some of his symptoms point towards mild Pancreatitis?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

That poor dog needs to be seen by a vet!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Vomit and diarrhea can point to an obstruction of some kind. Dehydration would be a great concern. I would get him to a vet asap.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay I wanted to update you guys, we withheld his food last night after he threw it back up (It was a while later that he threw it back up from when he ate it though). We gave him some herbal supplements to help soothe his stomach and help with pain. His poop is a bit more solid today and he doesn't seem to be in pain anymore. He is brighter eyed and just looks more happy.

At this point since he is doing better I will wait on the vet. I am going to make sure he is getting easy to digest food like cooked hamburger and rice via tiny meals through out the day and see how he does. My vet lives within 10 minutes from my house so if I have to I can get there in record time . I don't think he has an obstruction because he isn't vomiting all the time, but I am not ruling it out. Like I said since I have seen improvement since last night I am waiting and keeping a hawk's eye on him. I will take him to the vet at the first sign of anything getting worse.

It just wasn't my day yesterday, I have been up every two hours also dealing with a buck who has Urinary Calculi though this morning he is actually peeing finally (yay!). Thank you for answering quickly you guys. I will keep you posted.

Justine


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

You mentioned he "shivers". Could be he is having seizures. My dog shivers when she is having small seizures. Hope he is alright.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Could have been shivering from discomfort. You know you can give doggies pepto, and even immodium to stop diarrhea provided you are reasonably sure it isn't something more than an upset tummy. He might have gotten into something he shouldn't have outside or something. A blockage *usually* causes a lack of appetite as well, so while it is something to keep in mind, it might not be the culprit here.

As an older doggie, it might not hurt to run him in just for some basic blood work to check liver functions, kidney functions etc especially since he is on a medication.

Give the old man a kiss from MD; I am watching my oldest friend take a slow and steady decline as well, it is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thank you BeccaChow . It is so hard watching our closest friends decline. My old man has been with me since childhood and we have gone through heartaches, life changes, puberty and just plain growing up. The thought of facing life without my best friend isn't fun.

I have been watching him like a hawk and this morning he looks even better. He tends mainly to shiver if something hurts but he also is a big baby so it is hard to tell when it is serious and when it is just a simple tummy upset. Looking online I believe with the symptoms that he has a mild case pancreatitis. We are making sure to give him tiny meals through out the day and see how he does with that. Thankfully he has an appetite so I am pretty dang sure he isn't blocked. I am just watching him, if he doesn't fully snap out of it in the next couple of days I am taking him into the vet to have blood work done on him. I will keep you updated on his progress though.

Justine


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Putting off a vet visit is not going to help him live longer. He is old. His organs don't work as well as they used to. Call the vet.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

When one of my dogs developed chronic renal failure a number of years ago being cold (colder then what seemed reasonable) and some vomiting was one of the things we saw before the official Dx. Your dog may well have kidney or liver issues on top of the heart problems. I vet visit and some blood work is almost certainly the only way to find out for sure and the sooner the better for the dog's sake.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Alright I made an appointment for 2pm today for Riot. He isn't throwing up or having the runs anymore but he won't stop shivering even with his jacket on. We have done blood work on him a few months back and his liver function and kidney function among others where doing just fine. He is due for another blood panel done anyways though.

He is doing better and brighter eyed but with his almost constant shivering I really want to make sure he is okay . At least he still is a food hound . Not that I am giving him tons of food but that doesn't stop him from looking around hoping for tidbits.

I will let you guys know what the vet says. Hopefully it is nothing more than older age catching up with him.

Justine


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Just got back from the vet. It is his congestive heart failure progressing :awh:. We are doing blood tests just to make sure nothing else is going on but she is sure it is his heart. His murmur was 4 out of 6 a year ago and now she says it is 5 out of 6 or even a 6 out of 6 on how bad it is. We are putting him on another med to help his heart but she said we are looking at months not years :Bawling:.

I knew his congestive heart failure was terminal but know that he has maybe 3 months left is tough to hear and even tougher to type. But I will make sure whatever time he has left will be his best and that he will be comfortable. I am thankful that I have been off these past few months from surgery so I am able to spend as much time as possible with him. Now I am even more so thankful knowing that these are most likely his last months. 

Justine


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, man. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm very sorry


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am so thankful, me and my boy have had 13 amazing years together. God brought him into my life and I know that He has a special place waiting for him until we can be together again in Heaven. For now I am going to enjoy every last moment I can with my boy and (tearing up here) know that it isn't good bye just see you soon.

I am not going to lie..it is really hard...we have been together since I was 11 years old. He is my childhood friend...the one who was with me through everything a child has to face. He has been my constant companion for 13yrs straight...we have slept side by side the whole time. We have known heartache together and triumphs. It is like loosing your most trusted friend . This is the first time I have ever had to say until we meet again to a companion like him. I lost my pup when I was 11yrs old whom I had for 5yrs and that was really hard. But knowing this guy won't be by my side much longer feels like I am saying goodbye to a part of myself. 

When I first met him it was just 3 weeks after I lost my first companion and my heart wasn't ready to accept another. I went to a breeder's house who my mom had found and she had a few of the dogs out. They where cute and sweet but my heart ached for my lost boy. But when I sat on the floor this one quiet fellow who had kind of hung back climbed up onto my lap, heaved a big sigh and went to sleep and in that moment I knew my heart would heal. I didn't choose him...he chose me and from that point on we have been inseparable. I think what is hardest is I know I will have to make the call when his time comes. I pray he goes in his sleep but chances of that happening are not great. That will be the hardest thing I ever do :Bawling:. 

I have had to make that call over the years what with farming and it is a part of life. It never gets easier but I am always thankful that in their last moments they are in my arms, they know they are safe and loved. 

Thank you so much you guys for all the support. I know most of you if not all have lost such a companion at some point. The one who you know was that special one, the once in a lifetime companion. There will be other pups down the road and each will be special in his/her own way. But they won't be my Riot .

Justine


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

:Bawling::Bawling: I'm crying for you. I am so raw right now with this being my first Christmas without Shep in 18 years. That combined with the loss of my brother 3 years ago is making this holiday season very emotional for me. 
It's good that you still have some time left with Riot. I know you will cherish the time. And I know that Riot knows how much you love him :Bawling:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

((((((hugs)))))) I read about Shep...I am so sorry .


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I am very sorry :-(


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm so sorry! They never live long enough! My philosophy with the old ones is to spoil them rotten (in as healthy a way as possible) and appreciate every day. It doesn't make the pain go away, but it does leave you without regrets. (((hugs)))


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

longshadowfarms said:


> I'm so sorry! They never live long enough! My philosophy with the old ones is to spoil them rotten (in as healthy a way as possible) and appreciate every day. It doesn't make the pain go away, but it does leave you without regrets. (((hugs)))


I wholeheartedly agree with this. All you can do is make it really nice and loving and comfortable and thank them and tell them you love them every day.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ugh, I missed this update. . Do the best you can, love him, spoil him rotten.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thank you again so much you guys. This past week has been a hard one . For me more so than my old man. Emotionally I am just drained and I keep watching him like a hawk for any little thing that could mean he isn't doing as well. 

Christmas morning was the worst though because when I got up (he sleeps in bed with me) and took him down stairs he was so weak and could hardly stand. I thought for sure I wouldn't have a pup by the end of the day. We figured out though that he was severely dehydrated and after hydrating him we cut down on his water pill (the vet upped it to twice what he had been getting). I talked to the vet about it later and she said as long as he is doing well with the lower dose that is fine.

He is doing as well as can be expected but I think I am doing worse . How do you guys cope with it when you have been told they only have maybe a few months left? I always knew that he didn't have long to live but I think hearing it said in stone was hardest. Now I am paranoid, though I am trying not to be. I guess the only way to do it is take one day at a time and be grateful for each moment? Thank you again for the support . 









The old man from a few years ago. He now is a bit grayer in the face but people still think he is a pup

Justine


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Knowing you are going to lose him is easier if you know he is not going to suffer. Having been through being told a dog has terminal cancer and treatment won't help, I can relate. You just cope by trying to make him as comfortable as you can and love him just like you have for all of these years. When you have to make the call, you just pray for strength to get you through.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

gapeach said:


> I'm so sorry. Knowing you are going to lose him is easier if you know he is not going to suffer. Having been through being told a dog has terminal cancer and treatment won't help, I can relate. You just cope by trying to make him as comfortable as you can and love him just like you have for all of these years. When you have to make the call, you just pray for strength to get you through.


Agreed 100 % been there myself. It is not easy. Love him and when the time comes pray for the strength to do what is needed. I believe you will see them again someday.


----------

